# 93' YJ Wrangler



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a wrangler yj automatic, 4.0 I'm currently plowing with a 1989 f250. My own 800' driveway. The f250 can crap out any time. I'd love to have my wrangler equiped for back-up plowing, and light duty near the house-parking areas. 
What are my options for the jeep?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

did you look at a snowdogg ? or a meyer classic setup


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

snowdogg doesn't make a setup for the wrangler yj. The start the the TJ's


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

There are many Meyer classic and Western Unimount setups out there that you can buy used for under $1500 to put on it. I've seen them cheap as $500.

As a Meyer guy, I prefer the electric controls and the many variations of them. But you do have to do annual fluid changes on a Meyer, where alot of guys just don't bother (though it is highly recommended) on Westerrn. Meyer will fail if not maintained, Western seem to do better.

If you're looking for near the house, and want to back-drag, the only real option is to go with a Sno-Way plow, though with an 800' drive, I can't honestly say that I'd want something that light duty.

Type "Jeep Plow" and "Jeep Snowplow" in your local craigslist search, hit "by owner" and see what you fiind. You might be surprised.

I certainly would have no fear of plowing with the YJ, unless of course it's already got the dreaded rear gas tank area frame rot. It will handle the drive, though in deep snow you will need to either half-cut, or plow with the storm. It's short, so it will fit in small places.

Just make sure you let the cab heat up with the heater set on floor before turning the defroster on or you can expect to end up with a cracked windshield.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

Should I keep 6'6" as max. for the plow?


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

JeepCoMJ;1642686 said:


> I certainly would have no fear of plowing with the YJ, unless of course it's already got the dreaded rear gas tank area frame rot.


What is, "....the dreaded rear gas tank area from rot." ?

J-Quad


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

J-Quad;1642985 said:


> What is, "....the dreaded rear gas tank area from rot." ?
> 
> J-Quad


YJ's have a nasty tendency of frame rotting out in front of the gas tank, behind the forward leaf spring mount. Literally rotting in half. They also rot out in the far rear crossmember area. A natural tendency to hold salt.


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on that, JeepCoMJ. 
I'll have to give a closer look at that portion of the frame on my '95 YJ.

J-Quad


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

you're welcome.

And yes, I'd stick with 6'6" on it. You have a dana 35 rear axle, and it already might not like that big of a plow.


----------

